# Laws and Rules the gifted must abide to



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

List all your laws and rules that gifted people must abide to

to become successful, to become enriched ,to overcome obstacles etc

technical and emotional information is accepted

note the psych also plays a role in this assessment

you may create your own laws and rules aswell (I know, now you have a more specified version of point 1)


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

1) The same rules as everyone else.

Do you really need specific rules just for the naturally gifted and elite? No. No you don't. Natural talent, with no training, will only get you so far. You just got a head start. 

Even the purely gifted people aren't any different than anyone else. We're all human. Why treat them any different and give them special treatment (good or bad)?


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

*


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Why do you want to become successful or rich?


----------



## Cheeta (Apr 7, 2013)

Laws and rules. Sounds like you should be bound by all kinds of thing, yet the goal you aspire is to be bound by as little as possible (succesfull=independent, rich=independent, overcoming obstacles=as not to be bound by them).

So you're looking for things to bind you to become unbound. That's almost a paradox.
If you want to become and stay succesfull the first thing you'll have to be is adaptable. Laws and Rules will only limit you there.

I would rephrase the question and remove the "Laws and Rules" and replace them by "Practical guidelines". Far more flexible.


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> Why do you want to become successful or rich?


So that I can support those who cannot support themselves
And to succeed where my family could not
To become the one


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> Why do you want to become successful or rich?


So that I can support those who cannot support themselves
And to succeed where my family could not
To become the one


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Bnova said:


> So that I can support those who cannot support themselves
> And to succeed where my family could not
> To become the one


How do you envision being rich and successful helping in supporting those that can't support themselves? (Not criticizing by the way, just honestly curious).
Succeed in what?
The one what?


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Pifanjr said:


> How do you envision being rich and successful helping in supporting those that can't support themselves? (Not criticizing by the way, just honestly curious).
> Succeed in what?
> The one what?


I dont have to necessarily be rich though
my knowledge has value on its own

I will merely become a guiding hand

the say "if you drink from the fountain of that which is most holy you will embody that holiness body,soul and mind and you will flourish"

the message I have to deliver is one of ancient times, a time where awareness was ripe like grapes
I aim to bring that time back into modern living as of which i was guided to from the divine when I took the walk of mystics

this all may very well sound like something out of fantasy but who was Jesus actually? a man with blessed "powers" or a man with ancient knowledge which he received

who was Einstein? some nutcase with the eccentric ability to see loopholes into physics? or was he someone who gained knowledge from another and built upon that knowledge to receive thee novel conclusion

now notice that I built up steam with those two historic figures

my support is aka a guiding hand

succeeding in uniting a nation is my goal,maybe evens uniting the earth through any means necessary

I am the one who will sacrifice it all just for the ideals best suited for the earth

now the question comes up...how does one young intj know whats right for you, me and the earth?

because it has been my duty to fulfill and immerse myself in those affairs since I was but 3 years old

this is my legacy, to sacrifice myself for the sake of others

now the question comes " why would you care so much about us'' because I love YOU dearly
I may not know you
we may have evens never met


but the thing is I love you, all of you living on this earth 

and that is something not any human being can admit infront of thousands upon thousands of people in truth...

no shit here, just universal love that made my eyes awaken to the real truth

thats the thing about having the life path number 9 though 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this post makes me feel like a infj /:


----------



## Cheeta (Apr 7, 2013)

Bnova said:


> [...]
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> this post makes me feel like a infj /:


This sequence of posts makes me actually *think* you're an INFJ... I have several INFJ friends and both the subject and the way of approaching it sounds exactly like stuff they'd contemplate 

Sounds like you're looking to become the next saviour/reformer like MLK or Ghandi? They were INFJ too


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

Cheeta said:


> This sequence of posts makes me actually *think* you're an INFJ... I have several INFJ friends and both the subject and the way of approaching it sounds exactly like stuff they'd contemplate
> 
> Sounds like you're looking to become the next saviour/reformer like MLK or Ghandi? They were INFJ too


Lol, i wont be as great as them though, or maybe I will be, only the future will tell


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Bnova said:


> Lol, i wont be as great as them though, or maybe I will be, only the future will tell


So you have great ambitions. That requires a lot of hard work and dedication. Researching how great people in history managed to become great is probably a good start.


----------



## cerenach (Mar 26, 2015)

You need to narrow down to a concrete starting point. If your goal is to the improve quality of life of others you might want to look into careers in social work and/or business NPO. Perhaps would find healthcare or counseling services more interesting. Once you find something that strikes your interest you should build an educational or technical foundation there and diversify through experience. 

Just an example. It may not actually interest you: 

Graduate high school/get a GED or equivalent.
Attend a community college or university and major in something like business or psychology/sociology with a minor in social work. 
Excel in your coursework, show an genuine interest in the subjects. Talk to your profs so that you can be aware of new opportunities as they come up. 
Look for internships or research opportunities relevant to your interests. This generates contacts in the industry as well as allows you to learn directly what you are and aren't interested in. 
Pursue work that you enjoy while simultaneously honing in on your key area of interests whether that be homelessness & poverty, hunger, peace, civil rights, specialized mental health, etc. 

When you do work you actually care about, you put in more effort which will generate skill and excellence, which will generate money and success as byproducts. 

More important than anything else, you'll need to learn how to fail. People who perceive of themselves as gifted often struggle to realize that they are just as tragedy prone as everyone else. Their wills tend to break more easily since they've internalized success and proficiency as an intrinsic character trait (talent or intelligence) instead of the result of external efforts. Perseverance is not optional, it's a necessity. 

I recommend reading _Mastery_ by Robert Greene.


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

cerenach said:


> You need to narrow down to a concrete starting point. If your goal is to the improve quality of life of others you might want to look into careers in social work and/or business NPO. Perhaps would find healthcare or counseling services more interesting. Once you find something that strikes your interest you should build an educational or technical foundation there and diversify through experience.
> 
> Just an example. It may not actually interest you:
> 
> ...


excellent advice and recommendation!


i'm curious though, what is your profession ?


----------



## cerenach (Mar 26, 2015)

Bnova said:


> excellent advice and recommendation!
> 
> 
> i'm curious though, what is your profession ?


I'm a junior in undergrad studying molecular biology. I plan to have a career in biomedical research.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

1. Perseverance
2. Intelligent Practice

Although I think anyone can succeed at most things following those rules, not just the gifted.


----------



## Powershower (Feb 19, 2015)

How I approach becoming great at anything. 

Goals. Study up on the subject ask questions, ask more questions, keep on asking questions. Lots of hard work, more hard work, review goals, work harder than I did previously. Review the goal. More hard work. Keep focused, journal about issues and how I overcame them.... and enjoy the process. 

I read this article a while back. It's interesting psychology on achievement and the path to it. 

Why Understanding Obstacles is Essential to Achieving Goals | MindShift


----------



## Bnova (Feb 10, 2015)

if natural talent was an obstacle, how would you go about overcoming that obstacle?

the reason i ask this is because 
1.Here isnt much activity on this thread so lets shake things up abit 
2.I'm really curious about this...name your essay "Rules that govern natural talent" we can see rules being applied to mathematics but what about natural talent and instincts, what guidelines do we follow and if there is natural talent which there is what if there is natural talent INSIDE of that natural talent, like infinity=infinity then again into that same equation = infinity, hope you guys know what I mean, uhmm a visual expression of this is a car going a steady speed ,then faster and faster and faster until it reaches the speed of light and vanishes, also into that where does the talent inside of the talent lead to nothing material, does it lead to spiritual or evens beyond?
3. Are there any natural talented intellectual beings among you guys? the question is, is it enough just to be an NT? i dont think so, there are greater depths to the NT gems, i believe so because look at history,how our historical heroes stretched themselves physically and mentally to obtain victory
4. i recently had a bad experience with boredom, @Pifanjr really inspired me to become one of the greats and to create my own legacy but the thing is (im 17 turning 18) for the past 15 years Ive had assumptions about life which i recently uncovered to be true now what am I gonna do for the next 15 years of my life? I miss the feeling of thinking about numerous things and connecting them and thinking abstractly ,complex and simply with simplicity(all the same to me)....I can see all the underlying patterns but where do they lead me? to another boring life where i KNOW EVERYTHING or a life where my creativity,critical thinking and curiosity will be put to the challenge, where my natural prowess will be seen in the light


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

Bnova said:


> if natural talent was an obstacle, how would you go about overcoming that obstacle?


If it's my own talent I have to overcome: try to stop using it. I've done this quite successfully for over analyzing/thinking everything.

If it's someone else's talent: if my goal is to be better than the talented person, there are a couple of options. 1. Work extremely hard. Practice and experience are eventually better than talent. 2. Remove the talented person from the equation. Either move away from the talented person yourself or make the talented person go away somehow, such that that person is no longer competition for you. 3. Give up on your goal.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Bnova said:


> List all your laws and rules that gifted people must abide to
> 
> to become successful, to become enriched ,to overcome obstacles etc
> 
> ...


"The gifted" know there are no such rules. Hell, the average adult knows it so I can only assume you are a child. 

Child, there is no rulebook on how to become rich and successful, if there were you wouldn't have to ask and I wouldn't have to sit here and answer. He would both be long gone on some exotic faraway land.

You can however listen to accomplished people's advice. But it won't help you become one.


----------

